# looking for a liveaboard slip in tampa, st. petersburg fl. area



## rickanlisa (Aug 18, 2009)

my wife and i are planning on leaving key west and move to the tampa,st. pete area soon,what i need info on is any marinas in the area that allow liveaboards and current prices of those marinas or links to their websites thanks in advance for any help with this.


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

There are a lot of marina in the Tampa Bay area that allow liveaboards. Typical prices generally range around $8.50-$10 per foot, plus an additional $200-$300 per month "liveaboard fee." There really are almost too many to list. I would suggest choosing what area you want to be in (it's a big bay) and then searching in that area.

The most expensive will be up around Davis Island, downtown Tampa, downtown St. Peterburg, and Clearwater Beach. As you get further from these areas the prices go down. Prices start to go up again as you get close to downtown Sarasota. Of course, the amenities and general level of up-keep around the marina matter a lot in price, too. When you look at the docks, the bathrooms, and so on around the cheapest marinas it is quickly apparent why they are so cheap!

Good luck!


----------



## wmiii (Jun 28, 2002)

If it's not too far away, 2 marinas in the Bradenton area are very good. They are not the cheapest around, but very nice. Check out Twin Dolphin Marina in Bradenton and Regatta Point Marina in Palmetto. They may even have some sign up specials, but not sure.

Wm Mayberry
OPTIMYSTIQUE
IP 37-30


----------



## lukenaviation (Oct 28, 2009)

Can you suggest a well run liveaboard marina in Key West? I am moving there soon. Luke


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have a large slip in Hudson just a bit north of tampa. Just off of the gulf in a nice area with alot waterfront bars, restaurants etc, within walking distance.

Ray
gulfboating at hotmail.com


----------

